# Black Cherry Milling



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally got to work with the BC I had previously posted about. It's positively gorgeous stuff at 1"x15"x8'. It cutt really well at about 15-17' per min. We were able to get 15 boards with 12 being the 15" wide. Got the other half of the log ready to go and will being cutting the 20' log in half tommorrow for Saturday milling. I'm posting a few pictures, a couple show Oak 4x8x12' & 16' rafters from a Amish barn built in 1855, that I acquired in our effort to construct our Timber Frame house. There is also a picture of 18' 8x10 & 9x9 Beams from that same barn.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

So how do you like the TK 1600 mill? Any issues?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tk 1600*

I absolutely love the mill. There are a few minor design issues (nothing affecting cutting) that i've dealt with or have come to accept but it is a smooth running machine that cuts extremely well. The 25 HP Kohler motor handles anything I throw at it without growning. I bought the 1600 because I need the asistance it provides in the hydraulic loading, turning and feed, as it's too physically demanding for me to have to GRUNT everything on/off etc .... . I had originally planned on buying a smaller variety but after talking with lots of folks in the businness/hobby I was convinced to go the way I did. Timber King is the only manufacturer who offers a (nearly) fully hydraulic mill for under $20,000, everyone else charges considerably more! And no offense to Wood Mizer or any of their owners but I've seen a number of their hydraulic assisted machines in operation and I can't wrap my head around the cantileaver design. Physics dictates that over time un-supported loads will cause sagging, structural denegration etc ... . Though I know there are thousands of those mills out there working like crazy everyday. I have an acquaintence who owns a large Pallet making operation, he buys/trades his (Biggest) Wood Mizer every 3-4 years because they start to run-out but he committed/devote to Wood Mizer. Anyway I'm happy as a Pig in ____, just to have a mill! I am just starting out on my own and have Ton's to learn about milling as well as properly grading, preparing and maximizing yeild by log condition and wood variety. It seems to me this is the best possible place for me to get an education. Milling has taken over as my favorite thing to do with my free time, replacing cars/bikes.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice pics Oscar - Cherry is great stuff to mill. Behaves and dries very nice, plus makes the mill smell great. You're in Iowa?, I was a ISU alumni - Go Cyclones!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

JP:
Iowa is really a great place but a little to flat and Cold in the winter. My wife is a double ISU grad BA/MA so we certainly don't bash the clones in this household. I'de rather be in the Woods/Bush such as you likely are? Since becoming a Sawyer (personally) I've got a new appreciation for all things wood. I'll never look at a Tree the same way. Vermont is a far better place for Majestic trees than Iowa, though we do sport some mitghy fine Honey Locust. Just kidding. We have some mighty Big & Beautiful Oak's, Elms & Hickory,
unfortunately some of the species do not have the same characteristics as Eastern Harwoods. In any case I love to run the mill, it's therapuetic for me, HA HA! Trouble is space and good logs.

Strangest thing is Honey Locust turns out to be some incredible wood. It does not warp, cup or bend like most everything if not properly stacked & dried. I have 500-600 bf of it around because I thought what better wood for learning to to use the mill! I had no idea when I started that is was so beautiful inside. Now I/'m on the lookout for it' logs.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I do have to admit that Vermont (especially the northeast where I am) is rife with some really cool stuff. I've got some kickin' logging crews up here that always put aside the "JP pile" on the landing of everything from flame birch to tiger maple to birdseye. I even had a crew run into American chestnut a year ago.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I am seriously thinking about getting a band mill and selling my Meadows circle mill....simply because it would be so much easier to use a bandmill for occasional sawing, then to fire up a 125hp engine and the work associated with the big mill.....now if someone wants a great mill.....I might be tempted.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> JP:
> Strangest thing is Honey Locust turns out to be some incredible wood. It does not warp, cup or bend like most everything if not properly stacked & dried.


You need to cut some more of it before you sink your heels in on that too far. :laughing:

I agree it's beeeee-yoo-tiful wood. One of my favorites. I am making some components for my jig kits with a stack of it now. But it will move more than what you think so far. Not near as bad as many other species like Sweetgum.

With Mesquite being the most stable of all woods, and let's say American Beech being one of the least stable of the more widely available species, I think Honeylocust will fall about in the middle. It is more stable than White Oak, but not as stable as Black Locust. 

Consider that Red and White oak are much more closely realated to each other than are Honeylocust and Black Locust. Honeylocust is a little more stable than, but not as rot resistant as White Oak.

Don't lend too much credence in the "locust" part of Honeylocust. It can't hold a candle to its distant darker cousin in any category, except perhaps beauty, and I have seen some beautiful Black as well. 

Still, like you, HL is one of my favorite flavors.


----------

